# Gift Crates



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get those little wood crates that hold two bears or jars? I've also seen some that hold two bears and a Ross round. Yeah, I know they could probably be easily made, but it may be one of those things that are cheaper (and easier) to buy.

I've seen them in catalogs but they are sold with honey and with the company name on the wood.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

www.beeworks.com used to have them, but I can't find them on their site currently.


----------

